# Marine Radio Regulations early 1900s



## Avraham Ariel (Sep 1, 2016)

I require information about marine radio regulations that prevailed in Europe in the early 20th century. Can a person well conversant with the history of marine radio communication provide me with an e-mail address, for me to shoot across about ten questions? 
Many thanks. 
73


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Why do you want the email address. Suspicious. Ask your questions here in open forum.
Members do not give your email address.

Hawkey01


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

They do but instead of @ they put (at) to prevent spam..


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Why not ask the questions here?

Fire away.


----------



## Avraham Ariel (Sep 1, 2016)

Mea culpa. 
I did not think all readers would be interested in my questions.
To clear all suspicions, I am researching a 140 GRT schooner lost in 1933 with all hands and no trace. She did not carry wireless of any kind.
I may write a book about this event.
A sample of my work is at :
https://www.amazon.com/Plotting-Globe-Meridians-International-Explorations/dp/0275988953
More questions were asked at the Ship Rsearch forum. 
Here are the questions. More may follow. 

When were Passenger ships first equipped with W/T radios?

When were cargo ships first equipped with W/T radios?

When was 500 KHz established as the distress/calling frequency for marine W/T?

When was it first internationally regulated that ships should carry radios?

When was R/T first used aboard merchant ships?

When was 2182 KHz established as the distress/calling frequency for R/T?

In 1933, merchant vessels of what size (GRT?) were exempted from carrying radios?

What could have been the price of a basic marine R/T Transciever in 1933?

When were call signs first allocated to merchant ships?

Thanks & 73


----------

